# Cold 2-day cook



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2014)

Couple weeks ago a bunch of folks asked me to cook up some stuff for their Super Bowl gatherings. By the time all had told me what they wanted I ended up with two days worth of cooking. I put in for vacation days to do the cook. I have to use 23 days between now and July due to my retiring then. Ended up doing the cook in a snow storm Wednesday and bone chilling cold( for Georgia ) Thursday. I did overnighters Tuesday night and Wednesday night. I did the whole cook on my Akorn smoker/grill. I did 9 fatties, 14 armadillo eggs, 2 packer briskets, 1 pastrami, 30 wings, four chicken breasts 24 poppers, and 3 butts. At one point the Akorn ran for 24 straight hours. Can't say enough how awesome this piece of equipment is!

Here are some pics.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks great! Smokin' sounds better than workin' anyday!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2014)

Few more:


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 2, 2014)

Plus you don't want to be driving to work in that crappy weather...


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 2, 2014)

Only two days for all that gorgeous meat?  It would have taken me two weeks.  Especially the labor-intensive bacon wraps.  mmmmm. bacon.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 2, 2014)

You must be having one heckuva SB party. I wouldn't want to be the guy in charge of the beverages 

Great pics. Love the bark on the brisket


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice job PM, you'll be the hit of the party! Looks more like Montana then Georgia....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2014)

Marvelous!  Very tasty!


----------

